# Rob in Keller Bermuda lawn journal



## Rob In Keller (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. Not traveling for work during covid and my wife canning her 5th lawn service in 2 years sent me down the lawn care rabbit hole in 2020. 
I started by watching www.howtowithdoc.com and have been using humichar, 16-4-8 Anderson's PGF complete, Dumor layer feed and Super Juice. At the beginning in May while waiting months for my Allett Liberty 43 to arrive in Sept 2020 I was pushing a Fiskars reel mower.



As you can see, the Fiskars was no match for how thick my grass was getting. So I reverted to a rotary mower. Below is my yard on Sept 1 after scalping from 2.5" to 1.25" with two passes of the rotary and another with the Allett.



So once it started to green up after the scalp and conversion to the Allett Liberty 43 I was getting an uneven cut.



I spoke with Roland Hall and he told me I needed to use the scarifier cartridge to resolve the uneven cut. After 12 passes I wasn't pulling any thatch out. Cut was still uneven but grass was starting to go dormant so I picked back up this Spring.

I ran a few passes on the scarifier from setting 1 down to S. I've been cutting at 1" and have cut the grass weekly so far. Below is the result after cutting this week.



Still some uneven cut but not as bad as last fall and the overlap between passes is resulting in brown stripes. I know the yard could use some leveling.

Any tips?


----------



## gonefishn2010 (Jun 15, 2020)

I am only a year into this journey also but I will throw my advice at ya but take it with a grain of salt. It looks like you might be scalping every time you cut. I would lower the mower a notch and scalp it good then take your mower back up to the setting you are on now. As far as products, not to diss the Doc but you should look around there are cheaper options that are arguable just as good. Soil test will tell you exactly what you should be putting down. I got mine done at midwest labs and it was cheap only $16. Then the guys here were good about helping me read the results. I think you have to wait 30 days of no products down before you should pull the soil samples. It looks good tho. good luck


----------



## Rob In Keller (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks. I'm cutting every 2-3 days during growing season, not taking more than 1/3rd off each time.


----------

